# Favorite livestock guardian



## KDailey (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm researching different breeds of livestock so I can plan for my farm. 

If I'm going to have livestock then I should probably have a few livestock guardians. So I want to know: what is your favorite livestock guardian? Dog (breed)? Llama? Donkey? Something else?


----------



## elevan (Jan 10, 2012)

LLAMA!


----------



## ShadyAcres (Jan 10, 2012)

We have 70 acres, most of which is fenced and cross fenced with hi-tensile hot wire.  I use Border Collies to move the sheep and also compete in dog trials so needed something that wouldnt interfere with training the dogs in the fields.  We have LGDs that dont have a problem with my dogs or friends dogs working the sheep, and can differentiate them from a stray or unwanted dog.  

They chase our cats out of the pasture, pouncing behind them to shoo them on.  The remains found from stray cats tell me that they know the difference between our cats and strays.  I have also found the remains of deer and coyote.  Anything they kill and wont eat does not get cleaned up by buzzards as birds are not allowed  except chickens, which they also protect from the hawks.

LGDs are notorious for escaping  or at least the ones I have are.  My female will walk through the hot wire.  Yes it is definitely hot!  And she knows it, but after looking, and pacing, finally gets up the courage to bust through.  My male climbs the gates.  Stretched a hot wire across the bottoms of the gates and that stopped him.  My youngest female digs under fences.  We are in the middle of nowhere with little dirt roads so has not caused a problem.  One neighbor likes it as coyotes always come over there when he is calving.  My dogs guard his cattle as well now.  Even though I hear coyotes all around us  sometimes sounding like just feet away - we have never lost a lamb to predation.  Knock on wood!





Delmer  half Great Pyrenees and half Anatolian Shepherd





Abigail   Great Pyrenees





Willow - offspring of the two.  The one in front - can't find any adult picts of her

Willow just had 9 pups last night.  Father of pups is pure bred Anatolian.  Can't wait to pick out the one to keep!

elevan:  Llamas are beautiful creatures.  Such inquisitive faces!


----------



## Roxyblue (Jan 10, 2012)

My freind has all sorts of critters, they have geese that make SO much noise when anythings going on, and their gander attacks, it distracts whatever is attacking untill they can go out and shoot or scare off what ever it was. A dog is probably the best to keep predators OUT though...
just a few ideas


----------



## peteyfoozer (Jan 10, 2012)

I have 2 young Maremma LGD's. We live on a 250,000 acre ranch with a load of cougar, coyote, bobcat, badger, and of course the smaller predators, coons, possums and aerial predators. The dogs have the run of the place and are able to access the pastures of the goats, sheep, calves and the backyard where my chickens free range. They stay close to the stock, have been tolerant of people and dogs in what we have shown them is 'neutral territory', but don't allow any of them in the pastures with the livestock unless accompanied by me. When there is a concern, one of them brings up the sheep and goats while the other confronts the threat, until the second dog arrives to back him up. I often wake up in the morning to find one dog out back with the sheep, and the other out front with goats who escaped during the night. They are incredibly intelligent and dedicated. We haven't lost a thing, not even the 'meatie' chickens who were raised outside 24/7 without a pen or tractor. They work great as a team, they also act as my bodyguards. They come in to visit for about 1/2 hr a day. I can tell they need the break!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 11, 2012)

We started w/ LGL (livestock guardian llamas) but the llamas wouldn't chase off / kill the raccoons, possums, weasels, etc. that were getting our poultry.  

So we got an LGD pup, and the llama tried to kill it.  Repeatedly.  No matter if I was there trying to explain that this pup was "ok"....

So the llama went and the LGD are *priceless* to me.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Jan 11, 2012)

Not for a first time owner of big dogs, or LGDs.  But the Boz Shepherd is the dog that has captured my heart.
But, powerful, defensive, intelligent and VERY capable.


----------

